# absence d'esprit - verbe



## islamail

Bonjour,

Quel seraient les verbes qui décrivent l'etat de perte d'esprit ?

exemple de qlqn a qui on parle, mais qui  ne repond pas car il est absent d'esprit pendant un moment (qlq secondes)

Autre exemple: quand on reflechit a une chose et on devie de sens de reflexion... On pense a resoudre un probleme mathematique et on fini par penser a notre famille ou a un truc autre ...


Donc quel serait le verbe qui pourrait decrire cette deviation ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Je ne sais pas s'il existe un verbe ; on dira simplement : être distrait, penser à autre chose...


----------



## Grop

Pour le second exemple, il y a bien _s'égarer_ ou _se disperser_. Je ne vois pas de verbe adapté pour le fait d'avoir une absence. Peut-être _rêvasser_?


----------



## Oh là là

être ailleurs?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

divaguer / dériver en pensée ? se perdre, se déconcentrer ...


----------



## Xence

On dit aussi _être dans les vapes_...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ou dans la lune...


----------



## itka

...ou _dans les nuages_... ou _planer_...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tiens, je viens de dire à quelqu'un que je n'écoutais pas car mon esprit _vagabondait_...


----------



## islamail

Merci à tous j'ai apris pas mal d'expressions de votre part, mais je ne retrouve pas mon verbe...


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, _être dans les vapes_ traduit un état proche de la perte de conscience, à la limite du comateux, contrairement aux autres propositions qui tournent autour de l'idée de rêverie.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Je sais que c'est hors-sujet, mais l'ancien français possédait un très beau verbe pour cela : *muser*; c'est à dire, être, mentalement avec les muses.... de là est venu notre s'amuser, ou musarder, qui n'a plus tout à fait le même sens.

Pour votre traduction, rêvasser me paraît en effet approprié...

*Rêvasser* ou *rêver éveillé* ou *s'abandonner à la rêverie*


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Rêvasser* ou rêver éveillé ou s'abandonner à la rêverie


Chez moi c'est ce qu'on dit - _mange, au lieu de rêvasser..._


----------



## Xence

tilt said:


> Pour moi, _être dans les vapes_ traduit un état proche de la perte de conscience, à la limite du comateux


Pas seulement.
Cela peut être _un état d'hébétude dû à la fatigue_ (TLF), ou le simple fait _d'être ailleurs_ (languefrançaise.net). 

De plus, le premier exemple d'islamail est suffisamment large pour contenir une foultitude de suggestions





			
				islamail said:
			
		

> exemple de qlqn a qui on parle, mais qui ne repond pas car il est absent d'esprit pendant un moment (qlq secondes)


----------



## Oh là là

Peut-on employer ici l’expression « avoir des absences » ?
Merci


----------



## tilt

Pas vraiment, _avoir des absences _signifie plutôt avoir des problèmes de mémoire.


----------



## Grop

Personnellement, il m'arrive de dire que _j'ai eu une absence_ dans ce sens-là. Le cnrtl mentionne cet usage:



			
				cnrtl said:
			
		

> *II.−* _Au fig._ _PSYCHOL., PATHOL.,_ _lang. commun_ −  [Au sing]  ,,Forte distraction momentanée rendue sensible par un manque d'adaptation aux circonstances.`` (Lal. 1968).
> −  [Au plur.]  _(Avoir des) absences._ (Être fréquemment dans un état de) rêverie plus ou moins pathologique


----------

